# Show Mookee Standards



## mookeeman (Dec 11, 2008)

pictures of my birds
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=524


info about them

NPA Info-
Origin: An ancient breed from India. Some verification exists that in 1941 Karl Koch, an employee of the San Diego (CA) Zoological Gardens, brought the first Mookees into the United States. 

Description: This bold and jaunty pigeon is of a medium size and, depending on the sex of the individual bird, weights between 12 to 14 ounches. When viewed from above, the body has a somewhat slender appearance, but the breast should be well rounded. The body should be carried upright so that the back slants downward at an angle of between 35 to 45 degrees, and the tail must not touch the ground. A long "S" shaped full neck is called for, and it should "zitter" or shake back and forth, not unlike that of a Fantail. And like the Fantail, the Mookee should walk on it's toes. A well-formed peak crest that rises above the well-defined arched mane is called for. 

Color and Markings: This breed can be seen in many colors, including but not limited to black, red, blue barred, blue checked, and brown. Birds can either be "marked" or self-colored. The former has a white head with the dividing line between it and the colored body extending from the point where the upper and lower mandible meet, and extend back, passing and touching beneath the eye cere stopping at the base of the peak crest. Ideally marked birds should have two white flights on each wing. Self colored birds (that also include whites) receive no marking points when being judged.



HEAD AND NECK (15 pts.):

Head: Rather flat, narrow, and somewhat long. 
Skull: Merging with the peak to form a letter "S" when viewed profile; slender width. 
Eye: Bull, placed centrally between point of peak and wattle. 
Cere: Small as possible, fine textured and according to color of bird. 
Neck: Medium length, broad at base, tapering gradually to throat, well arched, with extreme tremulous motion. 


BEAK AND WATTLE (10 pts.):

Beak: Straight set, close fitting, length in proportion with the head; line between mandibles if extended to pass iris of eye. Upper mandible white, lower black in blue, black and mealy marked birds. All brown, red, and dilute marked birds to have the lower mandible horn colored. 
Wattle: Small, neat, fine in texture, close fitting. 


BODY (15 pts.): Slender, wing butts concealed, well rounded breast, small, cocks to weigh 13 to 14 oz., hens 12 to 13 oz. 


CARRIAGE (15 pts.): Sprightly, bold and jaunty. Body carried upright with neck well arched. Bird to walk on toes, not flat footed. Should stand so the backline forms between a 35 and 45 degree angle with the ground. 


PEAK (5 pts.): Pointed, with tip of peak higher than head, with length of feather to form chain resulting depth to head and upper part of nose. 

MARKINGS (15 pts.): Head cut, from mouth to top of peak, passing even with bottom of eye cere. 

COLOR (10 pts.): All colors recognized, marked or solid. Color to be sound, rich and lustrous throughout. In mixed classes marked birds to be given extra considerations for markings, according to quality. 


FLIGHTS (10 pts.): Two outer flights to be white except in solid colored birds. 

2 X 2 10 pts. 
2 X 1, 3 X 2 8 pts. 
1 X 1, 3 X 3, 2 X 4, 2 X 0 6 pts. 
3 X 0, 4 X 1, 4 X 3 2 pts. 
All others 0 pts. 


TAIL (3 pts.): Narrow in width and extended approximately one half inch from the end of the flight feathers when bird is walking. Tail carried about one half inch off ground. 


FEET AND LEGS (2 pts.): 
Feet: Small. 
Legs: Medium, braced for action, clean legged. 

In my breeding years i have been to two show's and won both by taking best breed and number one mookee 

I hope you have learned something about this wonderful bird that i raise


----------



## barron2009 (Jan 22, 2009)

sorry just an opinion but i think this is a very ugly breed of bird


----------



## mookeeman (Dec 11, 2008)

ouch that's kinda harsh well i guess were all etitled to our own opinion what is so ugly about them? what do you raise?


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Mookieman, very good information. I think your pigeons are super. Very pretty.


----------



## mookeeman (Dec 11, 2008)

thank you very much they are great
thank's for posting


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

barron2009 said:


> sorry just an opinion but i think this is a very ugly breed of bird


check your visitors message.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Mookieman, very good information. I think your pigeons are super. Very pretty.


ditto, they come in alot of colors. I like that.


----------



## mookeeman (Dec 11, 2008)

hey thankx for the nice comment


----------

